# OFFICIAL IST (Mach Audio) 21" push



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

$300 commitment per driver and need to have 8 sold before he buys all the parts needed. 

"The finished units should have 34mm one way Xmax with an Fs at around
16-18Hz. Qts should be around 0.5 using the same motor for the new 18"
coming out"

email Mark at [email protected] 

Mods, I don't know how these things work.. permission and so on. If it's an issue please PM me!


----------

